# Elderly dog losing bladder control



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m sorry for your loss. 16/17 years is a long time for a dog to live, you must have had a lot of love in those years. I also can relate, I had an elderly that every month I took to the vet for the next fix to keep him going until the last visit when the vet said there was nothing left to try. I always regretted that last visit and wish we had put him to sleep at home a little earlier.

My puppy had a, please don’t laugh, a “wet dream”. His hormones have kicked in. I witnessed it and was able to quickly clean up but I was afraid of him having another on furniture that couldn’t be cleaned so I bought belly bands. He only had the one wet dream and doesn’t mark in the house so he’s no longer wearing them. He never wet it when he was wearing one so I don’t have experience with a dog actually peeing in one. I can tell you they are well made and there’s lining that is absorbent. You could also line it with a menstrual pad if needed. I would try them for Buddy. It’s not a diaper that contains the rear end, it just wraps around the belly containing the faucet. My puppy had no problem wearing them, he didn’t even lick it or try to remove it so I assume he was comfortable. They are machine washable and air dry.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

In her last months, I think the meds Noel was on as her CHF progressed contributed to occasional incontinence.
I started with the traditional doggy diapers but they didn't seem to fit quite right, too loose and tight at the same time, so there was still leakage.
I found cotton doggie "underwear" which fit better. I added a mini/maxi pad cut to fit and problem mostly solved.
Noel









For a male, I think the belly band is really a better option.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have used a belly band on a visiting male who was prone to marking - he was perfectly happy in it and waited to have it put on as we came into the house. Perhaps combining one with other mitigations might be the way forward - a ramp in case he is finding the steps more difficult than he shows; an indoor toilet area in an easily accessible place for use at night; more frequent trips outside. 

I have two elderly dogs, one on steroids which exacerbate the pee problem, and a 5 month old puppy - there are puppy pads or easily washable rugs in strategic positions around the house, and I've found Simple Solution Extreme carpet shampoo helpful for my carpets. I've found they need to get out at least every two hours during the day to be reliable, and within minutes of waking in the morning - if it is more than 8 hours or so since the late night pee walk I take Poppy and Freddy straight to the bathroom pad to save even the extra seconds of getting downstairs and out the door.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

We used doggy depends on our aged Aussie Terrier. He didn't seem to mind.

We also had to set up a pee station on the back porch since he could no longer navigate the back stairs. We used pee pads inside an x-pen to make sure he used the pads.


----------



## Girlmom (Jun 14, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I’m sorry for your loss. 16/17 years is a long time for a dog to live, you must have had a lot of love in those years. I also can relate, I had an elderly that every month I took to the vet for the next fix to keep him going until the last visit when the vet said there was nothing left to try. I always regretted that last visit and wish we had put him to sleep at home a little earlier.
> 
> My puppy had a, please don’t laugh, a “wet dream”. His hormones have kicked in. I witnessed it and was able to quickly clean up but I was afraid of him having another on furniture that couldn’t be cleaned so I bought belly bands. He only had the one wet dream and doesn’t mark in the house so he’s no longer wearing them. He never wet it when he was wearing one so I don’t have experience with a dog actually peeing in one. I can tell you they are well made and there’s lining that is absorbent. You could also line it with a menstrual pad if needed. I would try them for Buddy. It’s not a diaper that contains the rear end, it just wraps around the belly containing the faucet. My puppy had no problem wearing them, he didn’t even lick it or try to remove it so I assume he was comfortable. They are machine washable and air dry.


Yes, living so long is a blessing. Buddy has been a great friend for almost half of my life! After his last vet visit he couldn't walk for 2 days and we brought him back in for an x ray. The vet said that riding in the car/handling/bathing him is too painful because of the way the arthritis has completely fused his spine. He suggested that when things get too difficult to have an at home euthanasia so he won't be in pain in the car. That is what we did with Merlin and it was very peaceful. 

I will look at the belly bands for night time. Thank you!


----------



## Girlmom (Jun 14, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> In her last months, I think the meds Noel was on as her CHF progressed contributed to occasional incontinence.
> I started with the traditional doggy diapers but they didn't seem to fit quite right, too loose and tight at the same time, so there was still leakage.
> I found cotton doggie "underwear" which fit better. I added a mini/maxi pad cut to fit and problem mostly solved.
> Noel
> ...


Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Girlmom (Jun 14, 2021)

fjm said:


> I have used a belly band on a visiting male who was prone to marking - he was perfectly happy in it and waited to have it put on as we came into the house. Perhaps combining one with other mitigations might be the way forward - a ramp in case he is finding the steps more difficult than he shows; an indoor toilet area in an easily accessible place for use at night; more frequent trips outside.
> 
> I have two elderly dogs, one on steroids which exacerbate the pee problem, and a 5 month old puppy - there are puppy pads or easily washable rugs in strategic positions around the house, and I've found Simple Solution Extreme carpet shampoo helpful for my carpets. I've found they need to get out at least every two hours during the day to be reliable, and within minutes of waking in the morning - if it is more than 8 hours or so since the late night pee walk I take Poppy and Freddy straight to the bathroom pad to save even the extra seconds of getting downstairs and out the door.


Do you think it would be difficult to teach such an old dog to use a pee pad? His whole life he knows not to do it indoors- we have always had a dog door....that is part of the reason the accidents are so sad- he seems embarrassed, like he knows it was wrong.


----------



## Girlmom (Jun 14, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> We used doggy depends on our aged Aussie Terrier. He didn't seem to mind.
> 
> We also had to set up a pee station on the back porch since he could no longer navigate the back stairs. We used pee pads inside an x-pen to make sure he used the pads.


Do you mean ypu put the dog in the x pen for extended periods? Buddy would bark if put outside I think. I was trying to think of how to teach him to use a pee pad, it seems counter to what he has always done....
Thanks!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

My old boy is 14.5 (I feel that’s very old for a 60 lb dog). He has horrible arthritis in his back end, hips, knees, likely his back as well. He has been in diapers for several months now. I use the belly bands because he started peeing inside. He does occasionally poop inside, but 1-it’s easier to clean up and 2-it is infrequent enough not to be a bother. He also cannot have baths because he cannot stand for more than a few minutes and I worry about him trying to stand in water, even with a bathmat or towel to stabilize him. I have to be diligent about washing the skin under his belly band and then drying it out, making sure he has significant time each day where it is off so his skin can breathe. A pic of Diego in his belly band. He managed to get into the recliner from the hard floor a couple nights ago when nobody was around.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps a large tray - the sort sold for gardening - with gravel or some other material he is familiar with in it might work better for him than pads, especially if it is stuff from your own garden. I think the key may be having a toilet area somewhere he can get to easily without pressure on his spine from steps or the dog door - it sounds more like not being able to get out in time rather than complete lack of control. Put some of his pee and poo in the chosen contraption, and praise him for approaching it and even more for using it. In the meantime a really good enzyme cleaner makes a big difference to the ease of cleaning up and getting rid of smells.


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

I used doggie diapers for my old boy - sweet thing. I should've used the belly bands with washable inserts because the diapers are expensive! Especially if you have to use them for a while; I used them for 2 years! As someone before me said, the dogs get used to it. My Wally would wait for me to put it on


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Girlmom said:


> Do you mean ypu put the dog in the x pen for extended periods? Buddy would bark if put outside I think. I was trying to think of how to teach him to use a pee pad, it seems counter to what he has always done....
> Thanks!


Our dog also lost his sight about the same time. So we made a peepen that guaranteed that he peed in the right place. We stood with him and told him to pee, rewarding when he did. (He'd been taught as a puppy what the word meant.) We also temporarily brought fecal matter from the yard to give the pen the right smell.

He adapted fairly quickly. We never left him alone in the pen. It was just for business.

If your dog doesn't pee on command, wait for him to pee, then let a pee pad absorb some of the pee. Place that pad in your chosen place and use that to help him understand what the pad is for.


----------



## Girlmom (Jun 14, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> Our dog also lost his sight about the same time. So we made a peepen that guaranteed that he peed in the right place. We stood with him and told him to pee, rewarding when he did. (He'd been taught as a puppy what the word meant.) We also temporarily brought fecal matter from the yard to give the pen the right smell.
> 
> He adapted fairly quickly. We never left him alone in the pen. It was just for business.
> 
> If your dog doesn't pee on command, wait for him to pee, then let a pee pad absorb some of the pee. Place that pad in your chosen place and use that to help him understand what the pad is for.


Thank you so much!


----------

